# These Douche Bag Professor are allowed to continue to preach their propaganda...



## GHook93 (Mar 11, 2015)

...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!


Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 11, 2015)

Meh.. who cares.  I had a handful of professors in college that were worth paying any attention to at all.  Most of the ones I had in undergrad electives like political science, etc. were colossal dumbshits that had never done a damn thing outside of academia in their entire lives.

It's what they do.. say stupid shit and spread propaganda.  Anybody with an ounce of sense will see right through them and just laugh.


----------



## bendog (Mar 11, 2015)

Not that I agree with the students/professors, but I'm strangely fascinated by your comparison of the two.  The first group was engaging in racist speak which apparently is against the rules of student conduct, the second group is urging we don't show the flag because it somehow has racist overtones.  So, accepting your logic, I'd have to conclude that racist speech is patriotic


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 11, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> 
> 
> Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News


Have you ever heard of freedom of speech?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 11, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...



Agreed... drop the class if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 11, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> 
> 
> Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News


The feral little racists got what they deserved.  When are you going to expel the professors? Oh wait....you cant. Youre nobody.


----------



## Porker (Mar 11, 2015)

bendog said:


> Not that I agree with the students/professors, but I'm strangely fascinated by your comparison of the two.  The first group was engaging in racist speak which apparently is against the rules of student conduct, the second group is urging we don't show the flag because it somehow has racist overtones.  So, accepting your logic, I'd have to conclude that racist speech is patriotic


I just concluded that you are a fucking dumbshit.


----------



## bendog (Mar 11, 2015)

Porker said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I agree with the students/professors, but I'm strangely fascinated by your comparison of the two.  The first group was engaging in racist speak which apparently is against the rules of student conduct, the second group is urging we don't show the flag because it somehow has racist overtones.  So, accepting your logic, I'd have to conclude that racist speech is patriotic
> ...


You're a brilliant example of pig shit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 11, 2015)

*LIE*


The link in the OP purposely lies, as does the Brietbart link. 

*“We write to support the six members who offered the resolution to remove national flags from the ASUCI lobby,” the letter reads.*

Read the rest at the link.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Meh.. who cares.  I had a handful of professors in college that were worth paying any attention to at all.  Most of the ones I had in undergrad electives like political science, etc. were colossal dumbshits that had never done a damn thing outside of academia in their entire lives.
> 
> It's what they do.. say stupid shit and spread propaganda.  Anybody with an ounce of sense will see right through them and just laugh.



That doesn't make it right... these people are mental incompetents and should not be allowed to have access to any position of influence over young people.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 11, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...



They never see that.

Never.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


They are quick to go to the Constitution about their precious guns though.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 11, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Well, as the Constitution says, private ownership and effective use of firearms is essential to the state of freedom.  

So... we don't run to the constitution to protect our guns, we run to our guns to protect the constitution.

It works out the same, but its important that ya understand the process.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 11, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


 
Undoubtedly because he was poorly educated by state-funded anti-American educators.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 11, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...



With the right to speak freely, comes the responsibility to speak only through valid, sustainable reasoning; which is to say: TRUTHFULLY.

There is no write to speak deceitfully... because deceit, injures the means of others to exercise their own rights.

See how that works?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 11, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Undoubtedly because he was poorly educated by state-funded anti-American educators.



_Indubitably... _


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 11, 2015)

bendog said:


> Not that I agree with the students/professors, but I'm strangely fascinated by your comparison of the two.  The first group was engaging in racist speak which apparently is against the rules of student conduct, the second group is urging we don't show the flag because it somehow has racist overtones.  So, accepting your logic, I'd have to conclude that racist speech is patriotic


 
Wow you're a dumb fuck.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 11, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...


 
Freedom of speech should protect kids from gettin expelle from a state institution for a 9 sec clip.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 11, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> 
> 
> Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News


This fails as a false comparison fallacy and is comprehensively ignorant and idiotic – American citizens can't be 'expelled' from the United States because an authoritarian conservative doesn't like what they say.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Nonsense.

This isn't a 'free speech' issue, the students remain at liberty to express their racism, ignorance, and hate in any venue they so desire, any time they desire. No government or agent of the government is seeking to preempt the students' racist speech, or silence their racist speech, or subject them to any punitive measures as a consequence of their racist speech.

The students were expelled as a consequence of their conduct, not speech – where their conduct of advocating such criminal acts as lynching contributes to a hostile environment at the school, in violation of the school's policy, where when students seek to foment a hostile environment, expulsion is warranted.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Get right and write right before you start lecturing me.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


They were advocating violence.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Spoken like a true scared little gun owner.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


I will compare my education to yours any day.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


IOW, those students did not have freedom of speech.

I don't remember the segment including anything advocating lynching either.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


And where were the professors deceitful?

You are allowing the government to define what political beliefs are deceitful.  You do understand that the first amendment specifically protects that very form of speech, right?

Allow the government that purview and the next time democrats are in control they are going to define conservatism as 'deceitful.'  My guess is you would not be pleased with that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 12, 2015)

.

"Freedom of Speech" is a big deal to the PC Police when they agree with what's being said and done.

If not, they will get you.

Too funny.

.


----------



## FJO (Mar 12, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Based on your posts you would be well advised not to make similar claims about common sense, intelligence, wisdom and knowledge, comparing your "education" to that of koshergirl, but to that of anyone on this board.

If you got your "education" from professors who infect and poison the minds of young people nowadays, you have nothing to brag about.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> 
> 
> Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News




  Scott Rudin Apologizes After Leak Of Sony’s Hacked Racially Insensitive E-Mails On Barack Obama....
   .
  reads in part ...................................
  .
 e-mails between  Scott Rudin and Sony Pictures Entertainment chairman Amy Pascal. Joking references they made to black-themed films that President Barack Obama might like WERE NOT MEANT FOR PUBLIC CONSUMPTION consumption, BUT, THEY WERE HARD TO DEFEND IN THE HARSH LIGHT OF A PUBLIC FORUM, WITHOUT CONTEXT. Rudin made the point in this morning’s New York Times about this hacking breach was a criminal act.

  Gee, did the left want to ban-for-life, Scott Rudin from doing any work for Sony pictures????
  Naa, they bitched about the illegality of hacking his account, sais he was sorry IF he offended anyone, then went on his merry way in life.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...


That was tongue and cheek.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Bullshit! They were expelled because of a 9 sec clip of arrogant racism. No one except liars like you are saying they were expelled for calls for violence!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


They were talking about lynching Blacks you cave monkey.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Again what they said was horrendous and deserve condemnation. However, don't bastardize what they said. They sang a song that stated "a ##### will hang from a tree before becoming an SAE!" Pure ignorance, but not a call to violence or a threat to anyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


That is a call to violence idiot.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 12, 2015)

Every rap song ever made is a call to violence. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Every rap song ever made is a call to violence. Who gives a shit?


Stay off the crack. Evidently you know nothing about rap.  You should worry about your white headbanger music.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Every rap song ever made is a call to violence. Who gives a shit?
> ...


 
What a stupid hypocrite you are, lol.

Only WHITE calls to violence is bad, right massuh?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


All calls to violence are bad. Especially the one these feral racist were singing on the bus. 
Youre a fucking idiot.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Do you still maintain that there aren't any rap songs that are calls to violence?

Because that was funny when you did that.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 12, 2015)

bendog said:


> Not that I agree with the students/professors, but I'm strangely fascinated by your comparison of the two.  The first group was engaging in racist speak which apparently is against the rules of student conduct, the second group is urging we don't show the flag because it somehow has racist overtones.  So, accepting your logic, I'd have to conclude that racist speech is patriotic


^ that


----------



## g5000 (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> 
> 
> Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News


Why does Fox News always feel compelled to go out and find a Tu Quoque fallacy to shield racists like those at UO?

Doesn't that bother you in the slightest?


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


i wouldnt go judging other peoples education allie. Nobody judges you for being in the special education classes.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 12, 2015)

REPORT: White Nationalists have just hanged a black man.

FOX NEWS PRODUCER: Quick, go find some Leftists doing something similar!

There is something really creepy about this pathology at Fox News.


----------



## regent (Mar 12, 2015)

Students should only hear what they want to hear and agree with. That is the whole point of education.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't even know what the point of this thread is..

Yea colleges have weirdo college professors who have to much tenor to be fired

And

We have the 1st amendment

if parents want to.pay for their kids to attend a comedy show for four years to get a fake degree, what's the problem?


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

FJO said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


And where did you get your education?
Listening to you would not be well advised.


----------



## regent (Mar 12, 2015)

One of my history professors declared the Declaration of Independence, propaganda. That's not what we had been taught, but there it was, a form of propaganda. Was the professor right or was he a communist?


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


It was the threat of violemce that they were able to expell them for.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Where did I maintain that? It was really funny when you claimed all rap was a call to violence. You cant feign ignorance like that.


----------



## Clementine (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Meh.. who cares.  I had a handful of professors in college that were worth paying any attention to at all.  Most of the ones I had in undergrad electives like political science, etc. were colossal dumbshits that had never done a damn thing outside of academia in their entire lives.
> 
> It's what they do.. say stupid shit and spread propaganda.  Anybody with an ounce of sense will see right through them and just laugh.




Sadly, after being indoctrinated in schools, many students don't have the sense to see through the radical college professors.    It's just continued brainwashing. 

The endgame is one world order and that means American sovereignty, our constitution, Bill of Rights and patriotism must be destroyed.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 12, 2015)

regent said:


> One of my history professors declared the Declaration of Independence, propaganda. That's not what we had been taught, but there it was, a form of propaganda. Was the professor right or was he a communist?



"Propaganda" is a loaded word, but I would say that the Declaration of Independence was certainly a piece of rhetoric.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Every rap song ever made is a call to violence. Who gives a shit?
> ...



Rap is crap.  That's all one needs to know... it's noise for illiterates.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 Which is why you'll find schlep defending it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Rap is money. Its a key driver of our economy. White people love everything Blacks invent.

Rapper s Delight A Billion-Dollar Industry - Forbes


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uhm, what?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Chicken butt?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 12, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Propaganda" is a loaded word, but I would say that the Declaration of Independence was certainly a piece of rhetoric.



Huh...

So you feel that the US Declaration of Independence, OKA: The Charter of American Principles ... was language designed to have a persuasive or impressive effect on its audience, but often regarded as lacking in sincerity or meaningful content?

Well the King of England disagreed... as he sent the bulk of his Army and Navy to crush those who advanced it.

In terms of sincerity...  The author and adherents to the US Charter of Principle closed with the pledge: "And for the support of this declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor."

A pledge which cost most of the signers, their health, lives and fortunes, along in many cases, their children and wives.   

In terms of such representing MEANINGFUL... that would-be rhetoric recognized natural principles, to which the adherence to such has lead to extents of freedom and prosperity than any other rhetorical proclamation, in the history of humanity.

But given your relativist proclivities, there is truly no way that _you could have known that_...  proving once again, that as you so astutely noted: 
*
THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!*​


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A key 'driver' of our economy?

LOL, I didn't think your posts could get any more idiotic and then you have to post something like this.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 12, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...




Notice that the libs are all hooting for them to get expelled.  Libs don't believe in freedom of speech.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



They were expelled, dumbass.  The government imposed harsh penalties on them for saying something it didn't like.  There couldn't be a more clear violation of the First Amendment.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The students were expelled as a consequence of their conduct, not speech – where their conduct of advocating such criminal acts as lynching contributes to a hostile environment at the school, in violation of the school's policy, where when students seek to foment a hostile environment, expulsion is warranted.



In other words, they were expelled for what they said.  You just admitted it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 12, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...



Yeah, but they can be expelled from a public university because some lib doesn't like what they say?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Exactly. Get your cave chimps to understand the rules.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Freedom of speech does not mean there are no consequences to what you say. If you own a company and an employee says something that you find insulting, can you fire them, or are they protected by freedom of speech?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Freedom of speech means the government can't penalize you for what you say, and a public university is the government.   What private companies do is not the issue here.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


The First Amendment is the rule, moron, and it says they can't be expelled.

Notice how all the liberal turds are defending this blatant assault on the freedom of speech.


----------



## Politico (Mar 13, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...


I have. Until it involves me being trapped in a classroom.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They were advocating lynching Blacks. guess that is OK with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No stupid. They broke another rule by advocating violence against people due to skin color. You dont get to shout fire in a crowded room nor do you get to incite violence. Too bad so sad for the little feral racists. Its about time they learned that running their mouths in that manner will not be tolerated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So anyone who defends the First Amendment supports lynching blacks?

You're obviously an idiot, and so predictable.

_Syllogisms à la Mode — If you are against labor racketeers, then you are against the working man. If you are against demagogues, then you are against democracy. If you are against Christianity, then you are against God. If you are against trying a can of old Dr. Quack's Cancer Salve, then you are in favor of letting Uncle Julius die._

- H.L. Mencken - ​


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's still protected speech, you boot-licking moron.  Anyone can write a book saying the same thing.  

"Inciting violence" means saying something like "burn this bitch down," which is what Michael Brown's step dad said right before the Ferguson riots.    It's a command or plea to take immediate action.  Of course, all you scumbag liberal turds defended that guy, didn't you?


----------



## Wildman (Mar 13, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Have you ever heard of freedom of speech?



have you ever heard of sedition, insurrection, mutiny, treason ?

 ..............libertard................


----------



## g5000 (Mar 13, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> 
> 
> Professors US flag symbolizes racism should not be displayed on campus Fox News


And people jeered when I said you can always count on Fox News to throw up a shield for racists by going out and looking for some Leftists doing what they believe is something similar.

Ta-daaaaaaaa!

Every.  Single.  Time.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No its not protected speech. Thats why they got expelled moron.  If they had a case against Browns step dad why havent they expelled him?  Oh wait....he isnt subject to the rules at OU nor does he attend the school.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White people love everything Blacks invent.




*i HATE their black shit, "invent"...... ...    ...   ... *


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wildman said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard of freedom of speech?
> ...



Prosecuting anyone for the so-called crime of "sedition" is a violation of the First Amendment. "Insurrection, mutiny and treason" are all actions, not speech.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White people love everything Blacks invent.
> ...


II have to admit there are a few of you that fall into the wild cave chimp category that don't love everything Black people invent.  I know for a fact your women love it though.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 13, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!*



*TRUE !! they all are commie socialists traitorist S*


----------



## Meathead (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> II have to admit there are a few of you that fall into the wild cave chimp category that don't love everything Black people invent.  I know for a fact your women love it though.


Again, the watermelon cannot be counted as an "invention".


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Duh, wrong.  They got expelled because the school is run by a gang of commies who wipe their asses on the Constitution.  They are about to get sued big time.

Public universities cannot have rules that violate the Constitution, moron.  That means OU.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> II have to admit




*you wiII have to admit you are a commie*  ......


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 13, 2015)

.

...
.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Dont play message board attorney. Thats why you guys were wrong about Sterling. You never seem to understand the law sufficiently enough to form an argument that makes sense.  You dont realize that there a laws on the books that basically provide exclusions to the first amendment like yelling fire in a crowded movie theater. Such ignorance is pretty much why you sound so hopelessly lost when attempting to discuss issues outside your realm of knowledge.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 13, 2015)

Am I the only one here who thinks the little rats got what they deserved, but that the number of seditious leftist professors is also a problem?

 People are so fucking predictable. Those who view politics as identity defend their turf no matter how extreme. Those who see themselves as left defend anything as long as it is labeled left and those on the right likewise.

It gets pretty ridiculous, sometimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > II have to admit there are a few of you that fall into the wild cave chimp category that don't love everything Black people invent.  I know for a fact your women love it though.
> ...


Again white people didnt invent the watermelon. Its a naturally growing fruit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is no such law, moron.  If you are so sure there is, then you'll have no trouble producing a link to one.  Even if there was, that wouldn't make it legal for a public university to expel a student because the administration finds his speech offensive.

For someone who attacks "message board attorneys," you sure do a good imitation of one.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, anyone who supports these guys and their actions, like you, is an asshole.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 13, 2015)

Wildman said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard of freedom of speech?
> ...


So, that is what you think of freedom, of speech. You must be a commie.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



United States free speech exceptions - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 15, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you have abandoned the argument that it is not against the first amendment?

The Wesburo idiots also had a message that was full of hate and vitriol yet it applies to them.  What is in the message is rather irrelevant.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 15, 2015)

g5000 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but these kids get expelled for a racist 9 sec clip. Unfuckingbelievable! That call our flag a symbol of racism! We should expel these fuckers from our country!
> ...



So, attack the messenger but not the message.

Care to actually address the point of the thread rather than whine about a news station.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 15, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, actually they just said "you can hang him by a tree."  That's not actually advocating lynching.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your reference doesn't list yelling fire in a movie theater as an exception.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 15, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Defending their First Amendment rights is not "supporting them" any more than defending the right of Nazis to march through Skokie IL or the right of turds like you to spout your idiocies in this forum is supporting Nazis or you. .


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The modern version was developed by white people, and it bares little resemblance to its naturally growing ancestor.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Your fellow white guy seems to think the watermelon is an invention of Black people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wiki says it was probably invented by the Egyptians.  It is native to Africa, however.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Like I told him, naturally growing things are not inventions.  They already existed.


----------



## williepete (Mar 16, 2015)

Part of the college experience is coming to the realization that not all college professors are wise. They may know their subject but living for years in an insulated bubble where the students they are 'over' have no recourse to whatever they say, act or do creates a strange, out of touch with reality individual who is convinced of his own infallibility. Most can handle it but a few go full retard.  

The math and science types tend to be a little more down to earth because their area of discipline has rules. Moving into arts and literature, you get further into la la land.

The further I got away from the theory of college and into real life, the more I looked back realizing that place had a thin grasp on reality.


----------



## williepete (Mar 16, 2015)

_*“U.S. nationalism often contributes to racism and xenophobia..."*_

A statement like that coming from a normal person would draw some odd looks in a social setting. After an awkward pause, the conversation would politely move on to another topic. If the person was known by the crowd to be a college professor, the reaction would be more of pity or as we say in the South, a bless your heart moment.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not entirely true.  That's like saying a Doberman Pincer is "natural."  It's not.  You can't find a Doberman in the wild.  It's the product of thousands of years of selective breeding.  It's man-made, in other words.  However, no single person created it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sure I can find a Doberman in the wild. There are wolves for example.


----------



## rdean (Mar 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Home school is the best school  Do that and see how well your kids compete.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


None of those are Doberman Pincers, and the kind of watermelon that farmers grow is nothing like the plant that grows in the wild.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

rdean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Homeschooled kids win the national spelling bee in far greater numbers than their proportion of total kids in school would suggest.  They compete extremely well.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Home school or private schools are the answer. Public education is garbage


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> They got expelled because the school is run by a gang of commies who wipe their asses on the Constitution.



David Boren is one of the last conservative Democrats.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 16, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks the little rats got what they deserved, but that the number of seditious leftist professors is also a problem?



I think the two OU student who were expelled should have been given the opportunity to apologize without being expelled.  As far as removing all national flags (including Old Glory) from a particular lobby on campus, BFD.  It's not like they are banning the US flag from flying over the whole campus...........


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Public education isn't just about grades kiddos, it's about getting along with your fellow citizens, among other things.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



ROFL!  As if people can't get along without going to public schools.  They must have all killed each other before the government started subsidizing the schools, eh?

Public schools exist to brainwash kids with pro-government propaganda.   Another purpose they have is to keep people ignorant so they won't question what the government tells them.  A population with too much smarts makes it difficult for bureaucrats and politicians to control it


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one here who thinks the little rats got what they deserved, but that the number of seditious leftist professors is also a problem?
> ...



That's still a violation of the First Amendment.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Actually people keep their kids at home to avoid them learning the truths in public school, and that the answer to every question isn't God did it.  That is the actual propaganda, known as religion.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



What "truths" are those, that AGW isn't a hoax, that homosexuality is "normal," that capitalism is evil?

Yes, it's precisely to have them avoid having their children learning those "truths" that causes people to homeschool their kids.

Why do you think the government should be in the business of undermining the religion their parents are attempting to inculcate into their kids?  I can't imagine anything more subversive.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sorry but dogs are a member of canis lupus.  You never seem to know what you are talking about.  I mean like never.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A Doberman Pincer is not a wolf.  End of story.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Its a breed of wolf bottom line.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmmmm, no, it's a breed of dog, which is something different than a wolf.


----------



## rdean (Mar 16, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Advocates of public education say spelling bees prove little beyond a mastery of memorization.

"I don't think winning a spelling bee proves that one form of education is superior to another," says Paul Houston of the American Association of School Administrators. "If that's the way the parents want to spend their time with their child, that's certainly a choice that's valid for them to make individually. But I don't think it says a lot about the form of schooling that they've gone through."

Home Schoolers Lead Spelling Bee - ABC News

Republicans think memorizing stuff is "education".


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 16, 2015)

rdean said:


> Advocates of public education say spelling bees prove little beyond a mastery of memorization.



LOL!  Well it would come to no surprise anyone of reason that the advocates are IDIOTS.

Champion spellers do not memorize spelling, they master etymology, Dumbass.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Mar 16, 2015)

"I don't think winning a spelling bee proves that one form of education is superior to another," says Paul Houston of the American Association of School Administrators.  Whose students chronically get their spelling asses handed to them by Homeschooled students, who are taught the origins of language and the processes common to the various cultures which developed written language.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 16, 2015)

rdean said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So an employee of the public school system, which gets thoroughly trounced in a test of learning, claims spelling bees don't demonstrate that home schooling is superior?   What a shock!  Who could possibly be more credible than a tool of the public school system?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 17, 2015)

regent said:


> One of my history professors declared the Declaration of Independence, propaganda. That's not what we had been taught, but there it was, a form of propaganda. Was the professor right or was he a communist?


 he sounds like he was stoned out of his mind that day.

Liberals are so funny

On one corner of their mouth they want to trash the founding fathers and the constitution

And out of the other corner of their mouth they take credit for it and say the founding fathers were liberals

God damn liberals are a joke and don't stand for anything


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bear513 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > One of my history professors declared the Declaration of Independence, propaganda. That's not what we had been taught, but there it was, a form of propaganda. Was the professor right or was he a communist?
> ...


The ability to self criticize is an important ability and shows you are a mature thinker. If you believe criticizing the founding fathers while claiming they were liberals is hypocritical then you havent reached that maturation level in thinking.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



You don't just "criticize."  You talk out of both sides of your mouth.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 17, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> "I don't think winning a spelling bee proves that one form of education is superior to another," says Paul Houston of the American Association of School Administrators.  Whose students chronically get their spelling asses handed to them by Homeschooled students, who are taught the origins of language and the processes common to the various cultures which developed written language.





Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


 Another child who Don't stand for fucking anything except what he is told.

Critical thinking? My ass, your type floats in the wind

Pathetic


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't think winning a spelling bee proves that one form of education is superior to another," says Paul Houston of the American Association of School Administrators.  Whose students chronically get their spelling asses handed to them by Homeschooled students, who are taught the origins of language and the processes common to the various cultures which developed written language.
> ...


People like you typically die off. The inability to change and adapt invariably causes extinction. Ask the Neanderthal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Everyone dies.  Aren't you guilty of the same mindset that said blacks were an inferior race who weren't capable of governing themselves?

No need to answer.  Yes you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No I'm not guilty of the same mindset. If anything Black is a superior race. Thats why nature chose homo sapiens as a Black man. I know you didnt want an answer but thats too bad.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You just proved you have the same mindset again.    When did nature "choose" the black man?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


When Homo Sapiens came about. Dont tell me you didnt know homo sapiens arose in Africa and was a Black man?


----------



## regent (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I was not criticizing the Declaration, perhaps just pointing out the definition of propaganda and how it was used then and today. Many associate the word with Hitler, but propaganda was about long before Hitler and is used all day long in advertising, politics, and on and on.   
The colonies had declared independence two days before the Declaration was issued, so what was the purpose?  The purpose was to gain more support from the 2/3 of the colonists that did not support the war, and also to gain foreign support. Why did Jefferson spend so much time on George instead of the real enemy, Parliament? Why did Congress two days after their vote for independence make
86 changes and eliminate 408 words to the Declaration?
Anyway, check out the definition, history, and use of propaganda and might even google the Declaration as propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That doesn't prove blacks are superior.  Chimpanzees are also black.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Dont tell me you didnt know homo sapiens arose in Africa and was a Black man?



Well a Black Woman anyway..........Lucy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 17, 2015)

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Quit spinning and back tracking on statements we are all really getting tired of it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 17, 2015)

What does skin color have to do with intelligence?

Unless you are a racist moron that thinks it matters


----------



## regent (Mar 17, 2015)

bear513 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bear513 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Suddenly all of you are tired?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont tell me you didnt know homo sapiens arose in Africa and was a Black man?
> ...


Dinkinesh (aka Lucy) wasnt homo sapiens. She was homo habalas.  Someone had to get her pregnant.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Chimpanzees turn Black. They arent born Black. They are born white. What proves the superiority if you want to take it there is that nature selected that Black skin color as superior to us being white. White is a relatively recent gene mutation. Thats why whites die of skin cancer way more than Blacks or other people of color with melanin in their skin.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I stand corrected


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Black skin color is "superior" only in Africa.  In Scandinavia it's detrimental to your survival. 

And, no, chimpanzees are not white when they are born.  They're just as black as they are the day they die.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Your stupidity seems to know no bounds.

 Odd Cause of Humans Dark Skin Proposed

"These early humans probably had pale skin, *much like humans' closest living relative, the chimpanzee, which is white under its fur*. Around 1.2 million to 1.8 million years ago, early _Homo sapiens_ evolved dark skin. But evolutionary biologists haven't been convinced that skin cancer itself drove the evolutionary change. (Light skin evolved again after humans moved out of Africa to higher latitudes.)"


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As though we needed any confirmation that you are an outright racist here you are blatantly posting it.

Nice work.

Does that also explain why blacks die of heart disease and stroke (the number one cause of death here in the states) more often than white (because they are so clearly 'superior') 

You are no different than shoot speeders or any of the other racist trash here on this site no matter how much better you think of yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Heart disease has nothing to do with skin cancer idiot.  BTW what makes my post racist? Its a known fact that Black skin was naturally selected in humans due to skin cancer.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




so then intelligence was inherited too by natural selection


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Correct. Thats why I'm smarter than you. I'm Black.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is that why Africa is wallowing in poverty and disease, because black people are so smart?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


No. Parts of Africa are walling in poverty and disease due to white colonization and changing weather climate. Other parts are doing great. Thats why when Africans immigrate here they do better than all other demographics academically.  I bet you didnt know that either did you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's "wallowing,"   not "walling."  You don't even know how to pronounce the word, yet spell it or know what it means.  So much for the superiority of blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


When a typo is all you have left. I know I have exerted my superiority over you.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


 
It also explains the success and low crime rates of Chicago and Detroit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That wasn't a typo.  You have never heard the word before.  You went around boasting about how superior you are and then you proved exactly the opposite.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
Ebonics. The man is an ignoramus.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
He always does. He's also claiming how proud he is of his wife for hitting a white woman.

He's a class act.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No. I'm proud she beat a white bitches ass for calling her a ******. At least get the story straight.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
You don't know why you're proud, and you aren't capable of putting your feelings into words anyway. Just take a seat, boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Stay off the crack whore.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You weren't even there..or were you? You just like the idea of black pigs beating up white women. And as we discussed, it's always a gang thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Actually it was a typo. My superiority is completely bolstered by your evasion of the discussion we were having where I made you look like the idiot you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Sounds like you got your ass beat by some Black girls who ganged up on you? I told you to stay off the crack.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I doubt you even know what "typo" means.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Please keep me out of your fantasies, schlep.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Doesnt matter what you doubt. You need to concentrate on your crack habit and how you are going to rehab yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I dont do crack whores. Trust you are not in my fantasy.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Sure you don't.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I told you before I wouldnt fuck you with an industrial strength rubber and someone elses dick. No means no.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That discussion is totally in your head.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No. The discussion is right here on the forum. You look like an idiot and thats why you started talking about a typo. I know you are embarrassed but this is a little much dont you think?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 17, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



so if black = superior you would not need affirmative action, efforts to close the achievement gap or the constant whining about mean ole whitey?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're confused about who looks like an idiot.


----------



## regent (Mar 18, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...





squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


When I grew up as a white kid on the south side of Chicago we were convinced that blacks could not play football, baseball or basketball.  Oh, they could box, there was evidence of that, but play sports no way. Our proof, how many were in the pros.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


I didnt need AA. I am all for it being offered to others since whites had it for 400 years though. Mean ole whitey is dying out and his daughters are having a ball with Black guys.

BTW you look like a weak cave monkey when you start your sentences with "so" and say something I didnt say. Its probably the weakest debating tactic there is. So when did you become so weak and inferior?


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

if whites had 400 years of AA it is because whites are superior


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 18, 2015)

regent said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




then let's have AA for white people in sports, right

level the playing field

or is there a double standard?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


That doesnt make sense. If whites were superior they would have never needed laws holding Black people back. Gimme a break monkey.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


What sports? Whites gave Blacks AA in the NBA which leveled the playing field long ago. Now whites are scared to compete in the NBA with the exception of a few.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




  blacks do well in athletics, but as well some other endeavors" as a demographic group"

that is not across the board, but in general, right?

the problem is when there must be a leveling of the playing field .

do it across the board , or not at all


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


I agree. Blacks dominate all the areas they have unrestricted access to. Tell your white buddies to put their money where their mouths are and hire Blacks in other areas. That will level the playing field. What whites think will happen is that 20-30 years from now it will probably be the same thing as the NBA.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
They have unrestricted access in Africa.

How's that working out for them?

It would appear the only countries that do well there are the ones that..er...restrict them.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Its working out fine. Africa is already climbing and has the fastest growing markets in the world. All this despite not having unrestricted access due to the games played by the World Bank, US, and European powers. Thanks for asking. Nice deflection though because I was talking about the US not Africa.

SAPVoice Africa Is Poised To Power The Next Phase Of Global Economic Growth - Forbes

"Africa as a whole already has a collective gross domestic product of more than $2,000 billion and is home to seven of the world’s fastest growing economies."


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Which means exactly nothing in this context. But you don't understand that because you're illiterate, and stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Exactly. Next time dont deflect from the conversation and I wont have to make you look stupid....yet again.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You'll never be able to make me look stupid, punk.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If blacks are superior, how did they ever become slaves?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The United States has a GDP of $17,000 billion.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Too late!  I did that the first time you said something stupid which is pretty much every post crack ho.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


 
They enslaved each other.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
No, you didn't. I'm sure you think you did. It's called "posturing".


----------

